# SSPO Warranting Question



## dmelo1 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am looking to get on a campus pd. Before I apply, I was wondering if you do not have CJ degree, but have the reserve intermittent academy and worked as a seasonal police officer with arrest powers for 6 summers, is that enough to get a SSPO warrant? I worked for three months out of the year for each summer that I worked as a seasonal police officer. I looked at the new SSPO standards and it states that if you don't have a degree you need a minimum of two years experience with a letter from a chief stating you have worked there and had arrest powers and proof of a 242 hr reserve intermittent academy. I remember it used to be a minimum of 4000 police hours and the reserve academy. After reading the new provisions, it seems to me that I have enough. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

6 years x 3 months per year = 18 month That is not two years experience
6 years x 3 months at 40 hours per week = 2880 hours


----------



## dmelo1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response the new provisions mention two yrs experiences not amount of hours worked. I just spoke to the SSPO Cert Unit and the person said it simply states two years minimum experience and does not mention hours. Didn't have a chance to mention my experience as that person had an incoming call.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

dmelo1 said:


> Thanks for the response the new provisions mention two yrs experiences not amount of hours worked.


18 months still isn't 2 years.

Word of advice....if you ever get jammed up with a civil lawsuit, you're going to want every bit of training possible on your resume, and you don't want to make it look like you took shortcuts.


----------



## dmelo1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Delta..... I have plenty of training and certifications on my resume with three full yrs experience as a reserve in another department ... unfortunately I cant get a letter from them because new chief and new rank of reserves for that town. But hey all you need is a reserve academy and an associates with no police experience and you get it no problem. I love this state!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

As far as proving you worked for the other dept as a reserve officer; go to the town hall, ask for a copy of your payroll records. Those are all public records and even if the new chief is not willing to sign a letter the town will have a record of your employment status and amount of time you worked


----------



## dmelo1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks I didn't think of that!


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh god! IBTL please!


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

There is an option to get a temporary waiver that last for 270 days if you do not meet the requirement for a permanent one. It allows some one to finish getting their CJ degree or enroll into a municipal or SSPO academy.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Simple enough, when applying, ask the people at the department you're applying to. Some may say, "You're a good candidate. See you at the interview." Others might say, "Go shit in your hat."

It depends on the department, any advice you get here is very general, MOST OF IT GOOD, but very general. It never hurts to have some experience, regardless of exactly how long and yes, you will be the far more attractive candidate when standing next to some soda jerk or even a security officer, but ASK WHERE YOU APPLY for the real answers. Just don't ask in a manner that seems like "Hey, I've done this, I'll get hired, right?" But that's simple common sense. You've DONE the job, part time sure, but most departments would prefer someone who has an idea how things work, but can still mold them.


----------

